# Neu Exposure Bike Club



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's some old school Neu Exposure shit LA SUPER SHOW! :biggrin: Me & my cousin Joser (Standing up) R.I.P Primo


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

nice, clean biclas


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 29 2008, 11:16 PM~11477011
> *nice, clean biclas
> *


Gracias homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 29 2008, 11:16 PM~11477013
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

That old skoo
bike is clean


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's some old skool Low Rider Magazine featured Neu Exposure bikes :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 29 2008, 11:29 PM~11477053
> *That old skoo
> bike is clean
> *


Thanx dogg


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 12:42 AM~11477105
> *Here's some old skool Low Rider Magazine featured Neu Exposure bikes :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 12:31 AM~11477244
> *
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 30 2008, 12:38 AM~11477257
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

what up alex!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 12:42 AM~11477105
> *Here's some old skool Low Rider Magazine featured Neu Exposure bikes :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 01:42 AM~11477105
> *Here's some old skool Low Rider Magazine featured Neu Exposure bikes :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics Compa.........man thats back in the days. Were coming back though


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2008, 08:55 AM~11478219
> *what up alex!!! :biggrin:
> *


Chillin homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Aug 30 2008, 09:42 AM~11478419
> *Nice pics Compa.........man thats back in the days.  Were coming back though
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got fatal atraction's setup. some one sprayed black on the tank and when i sanded it down it still had that pearl white paint thats in the pic there.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS NOMORE... :biggrin: 








CAN'T WAIT TO POST UP PICS OF WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

got some sweet bikes there


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2008, 01:21 PM~11479427
> *i got fatal atraction's setup. some one sprayed black on the tank and when i sanded it down it still had that pearl white paint thats in the pic there.
> *


What are you using it on?Let see some pix :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 30 2008, 02:03 PM~11479605
> *DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS NOMORE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah me too!!!The new look is bad ass!!!! :0 :worship: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 30 2008, 03:19 PM~11479960
> *got some sweet bikes there
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 03:29 PM~11480007
> *What are you using it on?Let see some pix :biggrin:
> *


i got it on my bike. its not connected. ima restore it cause it needs new plating. and pics in a minute bro.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

this is fatal attraction's hydro setup on my bike. if you still know the owner you can let him know its in good hands.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2008, 04:38 PM~11480296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good homie :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 08:17 PM~11481432
> *Looks real good homie :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, did he part out the whole trike? that other bike with gold patterns has the handlebars.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2008, 08:44 PM~11481539
> *thanks, did he part out the whole trike? that other bike with gold patterns has the handlebars.
> *


I don't know bro I haven't seen dude in years! And the twisted handle bars on the gold bike just took a shit,they need to be re-welded!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 04:32 PM~11480021
> *Yeah me too!!!The new look is bad ass!!!! :0  :worship:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


fuck yea man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's a pic of my nephew putting it down!!Best bike in show @ the True Memories show :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

nice bikes


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey Mario I think you better stick with your '64 & Bigbody & leave the bike for your son!"LOL" :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 09:17 PM~11481687
> *I don't know bro I haven't seen dude in years! And the twisted handle bars on the gold bike just took a shit,they need to be re-welded!
> *


damn. i also need my cilynders redone.

do you got any old school pics?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 10:33 PM~11481767
> *Here's a pic of my nephew putting it down!!Best in bike in show @ the True Memories show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf: 












:biggrin: just fuckin wit ya man...i cant believe how far this bike has come since it first broke out... :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2008, 09:37 PM~11481787
> *damn. i also need my cilynders redone.
> 
> do you got any old school pics?
> *


Let me look


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 10:38 PM~11481795
> *Let me look
> *


yea man, take us on a trip down memory lane so i can feel all old n shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2008, 09:37 PM~11481788
> *:uh:  :barf:
> :biggrin: just fuckin wit ya man...i cant believe how far this bike has come since it first broke out...  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah man my nephew is putting it down,huh Eric! :0 Neu Exposure TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2008, 09:41 PM~11481805
> *yea man, take us on a trip down memory lane so i can feel all old n shit!! :biggrin:
> *


No shit huh fool,we're some old farts to this bike shit! :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 10:41 PM~11481807
> *Yeah man my nephew is putting it down,huh Eric! :0 Neu Exposure TTMFT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


he sure as hell is!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 09:38 PM~11481795
> *Let me look
> *


hell yea man. thanks.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 10:42 PM~11481816
> *No shit huh fool,we're some old farts to this bike shit! :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


for reals man...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2008, 09:42 PM~11481818
> *hell yea man. thanks.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2008, 09:43 PM~11481822
> *for reals man...
> *


 :yessad: :yes: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 30 2008, 09:36 PM~11481779
> *nice bikes
> *


Thanx dogg :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Before :0 








And after W.T.F.!!! :0 
:yes: :yes: 








Same bike! And now all three of my sons are using parts from this same bike!!  Neu Exposure all day everyday mofos!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 11:42 PM~11482023
> *Before :0
> 
> 
> ...


and just like magic....chrome turns to gold!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2008, 10:48 PM~11482050
> *and just like magic....chrome turns to gold!!! :biggrin:
> *


Abra cadabra :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 31 2008, 10:43 AM~11483331
> *Abra cadabra :cheesy:
> *


hocus pocus.....hope it dont poke us in the eye!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 1 2008, 09:44 PM~11494939
> *hocus pocus.....hope it dont poke us in the eye!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT for my boys bikes! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 2 2008, 12:01 PM~11498497
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1+Sep 2 2008, 01:01 PM~11498497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, dont make me hose you two down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2008, 01:42 AM~11477105
> *Here's some old skool Low Rider Magazine featured Neu Exposure bikes :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRIKES


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT FOR Neu Exposure bike club


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 3 2008, 01:08 PM~11508632
> *hey, dont make me hose you two down!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 3 2008, 01:11 PM~11508666
> *TTT FOR Neu Exposure  bike club
> *


Thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 3 2008, 06:13 PM~11510763
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yo alex, so is there a definite answer on the spot yet??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 3 2008, 09:31 PM~11513668
> *yo alex, so is there a definite answer on the spot yet??
> *


We'll know by Monday or Tuesday


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 4 2008, 08:15 AM~11515512
> *We'll know by Monday or Tuesday
> *


kool beans man, keep me posted so that i can get this flyer under way...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 4 2008, 11:05 PM~11523927
> *kool beans man, keep me posted so that i can get this flyer under way...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:420:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 6 2008, 06:26 PM~11537142
> *:420:
> *


You look tired :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for the biclas


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Ttt for an 818 area bike club


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 7 2008, 08:09 PM~11544121
> *Ttt for an 818 area bike club
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT for my kids!! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT for Neu Exposure and Alex's Azteca de Oros dos. Damn homie i can't wait to see ur bike with TNT parts in Vegas. Man ur pedals are off da chain and ur sprocket is clean , forks are ill and seat post... shhhiitt don't hurt em Alex. I'll be talking to u either WED or THUR, Peace homie.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP Neu Exposure bike club


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 8 2008, 06:27 PM~11552748
> *:biggrin: TTT for Neu Exposure and Alex's Azteca de Oros dos. Damn homie i can't wait to see ur bike with TNT parts in Vegas. Man ur pedals are off da chain and ur sprocket is clean , forks are ill and seat post... shhhiitt don't hurt em Alex.  I'll be talking to u either WED or THUR, Peace homie.
> *


What up Johnny,yeah man Azteca De Oro Dos is not going to be a joke bro!I got all the right people working on this one (including you homie) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 8 2008, 10:21 PM~11555294
> *WHAZZ UP Neu Exposure bike club
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

My boys bikes. :biggrin: Two done, one more to go!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any more pics of the green one?


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 03:11 PM~11560291
> *any more pics of the green one?
> *


Here's some more pics


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 9 2008, 03:48 PM~11560991
> *Here's some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


damn im lovin this bike.  :thumbsup: straight og.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 9 2008, 03:48 PM~11560991
> *Here's some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 9 2008, 04:48 PM~11560991
> *Here's some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


     :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 9 2008, 04:48 PM~11560991
> *Here's some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


can you post bigger pictures ? this bike is looking good


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 9 2008, 03:48 PM~11560991
> *Here's some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for my son Arthur with his bike $traight To The Bank!!!HA HA HA HAAH!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 04:35 PM~11561398
> *damn im lovin this bike.  :thumbsup: straight og.
> *


Thanx dogg


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 05:14 PM~11561749
> *can you post bigger pictures ? this bike is looking good
> *


That's the biggest size & thanks homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 08:37 PM~11563879
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


???  Who's hating homie?


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 10 2008, 08:12 AM~11566084
> *???  Who's hating homie?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT FOR Neu Exposure uffin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 10 2008, 08:12 AM~11566084
> *???  Who's hating homie?
> *


dont trip alex, i think homie is just tryin to vent :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 10 2008, 03:07 PM~11569713
> *dont trip alex, i think homie is just tryin to vent  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2008, 10:13 AM~11576552
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 9 2008, 01:43 PM~11560085
> *My boys bikes. :biggrin:  Two done, one more to go!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Let's see some pix of the trike Big O..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

he don't want to post them untill the trike hits the shows first, so look out for them after this sunday


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 13 2008, 06:33 PM~11595455
> *he don't want to post them untill the trike hits the shows first, so look out for them after this sunday
> *


 :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 13 2008, 10:39 PM~11597244
> *
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

Neu exposure trike...belongs to Evelina


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 09:51 PM~11603336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this fucken trike was amazing to see in person!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 09:52 PM~11603346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS LINA GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 9 2008, 04:48 PM~11560991
> *Here's some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


the parts on this bike off the Revolution trike?looks CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2008, 04:56 AM~11604825
> *the parts  on this bike off the Revolution trike?looks CLEAN!!!!!
> *


No,these parts I got from Danny @ D & D Designs like 15 years ago.All o.g. schwinn parts too :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 15 2008, 10:31 AM~11606774
> *No,these parts I got from Danny @ D & D Designs like 15 years ago.All o.g. schwinn parts too :biggrin:
> *


claim jumper!! :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 15 2008, 10:38 AM~11606841
> *claim jumper!!  :0  :0
> *


Nah, that was my competeion though


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 15 2008, 11:31 AM~11606774
> *No,these parts I got from Danny @ D & D Designs like 15 years ago.All o.g. schwinn parts too :biggrin:
> *



either way,bike looks tight!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

yah the bike looks real good :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2008, 02:04 PM~11608664
> *either way,bike looks tight!
> *


Thanx Loc


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 05:24 PM~11610439
> *yah the bike looks real good :cheesy:
> *


Thanx Lisa


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 09:52 PM~11603346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE YOU LIKE LINA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 16 2008, 09:38 PM~11622490
> *HOPE YOU LIKE LINA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 17 2008, 07:15 AM~11624325
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 03:11 PM~11560291
> *any more pics of the green one?
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 18 2008, 07:13 AM~11634011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the pic homie :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 18 2008, 02:31 PM~11636998
> *Thanx for the pic homie :biggrin:
> *


simon limon :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 18 2008, 01:41 PM~11637110
> *simon limon  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond Gurl (Aug 31, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Diamond Gurl_@Sep 18 2008, 06:54 PM~11639818
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 19 2008, 08:13 AM~11643216
> *
> *


whats up?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 12:59 PM~11645765
> *whats up??  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin homie,what's up with you?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Nothing much, just here putting on some last parts on my bike for sunday


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 10:20 PM~11649145
> *Nothing much, just here putting on some last parts on my bike for sunday
> *



GOOD LUCK ON SUNDAY HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 19 2008, 10:30 PM~11649610
> *GOOD LUCK ON SUNDAY HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 08:20 PM~11649145
> *Nothing much, just here putting on some last parts on my bike for sunday
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 19 2008, 10:30 PM~11649610
> *GOOD LUCK ON SUNDAY HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:420:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 21 2008, 05:49 PM~11659971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: Alex que onda carnal, knew u were gonna like the fork. Custom designed for u . TNT helped me out with the drawing of it so i got a give TonyO credit for the design. Getting way better at drawing with my cad program, good thing cause i keep getting hit up with hand sketch drawings. Alright Alex i'll send u the fork and Dollar bill pedals by Friday. Peace homie can't wait to chop it up in Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 22 2008, 01:20 PM~11666901
> *:biggrin: Alex que onda carnal, knew u were gonna like the fork. Custom designed for u . TNT helped me out with the drawing of it so i got a give TonyO credit for the design. Getting way better at drawing with my cad program, good thing cause i keep getting hit up with hand sketch drawings. Alright Alex i'll send u the fork and Dollar bill pedals by Friday. Peace homie can't wait to chop it up in Vegas.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Again Johnny! My son is amazed with the forks bro...TTT for krazykutting & TNT!!! :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Neu Exposure B.C. TTT....!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

What up homies :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alex what up homie, hey i like the topic u started for Danny D. He's a cool ass vato. We had him and Bugs from Phoenix at our shops doing a special project for Vegas. I'm making a few things for Danny D's business's so u should see TonyO posting up pics maybe this wknd. Yeah Danny's gonna let us display some parts at his booth in Vegas so stop by and check them out. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 25 2008, 09:11 PM~11702910
> *Alex what up homie, hey i like the topic u started for Danny D. He's a cool ass vato. We had him and Bugs from Phoenix at our shops doing a special project for Vegas. I'm making a few things for Danny D's business's so u should see TonyO posting up pics maybe this wknd. Yeah Danny's gonna let us display some parts at his booth in Vegas so stop by and check them out. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:420: :420:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP NEU EXPOSURE BC


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 27 2008, 12:54 AM~11713043
> *WHAZZ UP NEU EXPOSURE BC
> *


Supp Loco :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 27 2008, 09:14 AM~11714150
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:420:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 27 2008, 10:34 AM~11712853
> *:420:  :420:
> *


420? New smiley? :dunno: Hmmm


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 07:51 AM~11603336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sick ass lookin trike :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 28 2008, 12:01 AM~11718254
> *Supp Loco :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING NEW CARNAL AND YOU


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 29 2008, 11:45 AM~11729160
> *That is one sick ass lookin trike :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 29 2008, 12:39 PM~11729680
> *NOTHING NEW CARNAL AND YOU
> *


Same shit different day homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 29 2008, 11:40 AM~11729107
> *420?  New smiley? :dunno:  Hmmm
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 30 2008, 07:59 AM~11735071
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


:420: But why 420 ? :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

'sup alex!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 30 2008, 03:08 PM~11742092
> *'sup alex!!
> *


Not much dogg,give me a call bro


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 30 2008, 08:59 PM~11745318
> *Not much dogg,give me a call bro
> *


ill hit you up in the morning man..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

Neu Exposure having fun!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 1 2008, 12:01 PM~11750899
> *Neu Exposure having fun!!
> 
> 
> ...


Always :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 9 2008, 04:48 PM~11560991
> *Here's some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE AIR BRUSH :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 1 2008, 09:01 PM~11756462
> *WHO DID THE AIR BRUSH :0  :nicoderm:
> *


Some dude named Karl out in Reseda


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 2 2008, 11:03 AM~11759808
> *Some dude named Karl out in Reseda
> *


you have his number??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 2 2008, 10:14 AM~11759915
> *you have his number??
> *


I'll pm it to you


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

lookin real good homies stay up :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 2 2008, 07:22 PM~11764057
> *I'll pm it to you
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Oct 2 2008, 06:26 PM~11764100
> *lookin real good homies stay up :biggrin:
> *


Thanx BLVD,where you been at homie?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 2 2008, 08:43 PM~11765557
> *
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That trike is hot :thumbsup: Nice murals.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

when you are ready just hit me up bro


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 3 2008, 03:45 PM~11772396
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

whatup :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 5 2008, 05:45 PM~11785137
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 5 2008, 05:45 PM~11785137
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 5 2008, 04:45 PM~11785137
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Lisa,I like it too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 5 2008, 05:45 PM~11785137
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC
> 
> 
> ...


that's what i like.mild frame with OG parts,especially the forks!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

good luck in vegas guys!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 8 2008, 09:06 PM~11818813
> *that's what i like.mild frame with OG parts,especially the forks!
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 8 2008, 09:19 PM~11818911
> *good luck in vegas guys!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 8 2008, 11:38 PM~11819372
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ill be sure to stop by n say wassup!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 8 2008, 11:05 PM~11819506
> *ill be sure to stop by n say wassup!!  :biggrin:
> *


Cool,thanx for the t-table motor! I got it all to work bro! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 10 2008, 12:13 AM~11828736
> *Cool,thanx for the t-table motor! I got it all to work bro! :0  :thumbsup:
> *


nice!! cant wait to see that shit in action!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 9 2008, 11:44 PM~11828812
> *nice!! cant wait to see that shit in action!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Representing Neu Exposure!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Oct 10 2008, 09:37 AM~11830541
> *Representing Neu Exposure!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 10 2008, 12:36 PM~11832326
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


NICE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Oct 10 2008, 08:37 AM~11830541
> *Representing Neu Exposure!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's my Boys', 2 bikes down 1 more to go "Azteca De Oro Dos (2)" coming real soon!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Oct 10 2008, 10:37 AM~11830541
> *Representing Neu Exposure!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:   GOOD LUCK IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11835891
> *NICE  :biggrin:     GOOD LUCK IN LAS VEGAS
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA NEU EXPOSURE BC :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 13 2008, 10:14 PM~11855249
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so...what did you guys get in vegas????


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 13 2008, 10:53 PM~11855744
> *so...what did you guys get in vegas????
> *


The boys didn't place homie,but the bikes looked real sharp! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 13 2008, 09:26 PM~11855306
> *QUE ONDA NEU EXPOSURE BC  :biggrin:
> *


Supp Loco :wave:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2008, 11:19 AM~11858608
> *The boys didn't place homie,but the bikes looked real sharp! :biggrin:
> *


yea man, they looked real good out there!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 14 2008, 02:59 PM~11861482
> *yea man, they looked real good out there!!!
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2008, 04:07 PM~11861555
> *Thanx bro
> *


where were you guys at?? i walked the show three times and didnt see you n the family at all!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 14 2008, 03:08 PM~11861571
> *where were you guys at?? i walked the show three times and didnt see you n the family at all!!!
> *


We were next to LRM big rig.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i know where your bikes were, i took pics of them....but i didnt see you or your family strollin around,...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Alex, hey dawg good seeing u n ur family at the show homie. Glad u like ur parts. Can't wait till u unveil that bikla homie it's gonna look chingon as well. Alright homie i'll be calln u by sat as well so we can plan out more stuff for ur bikla's.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 14 2008, 10:24 PM~11866748
> *i know where your bikes were, i took pics of them....but i didnt see you or your family strollin around,...
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 14 2008, 10:36 PM~11866884
> *What up Alex, hey dawg good seeing u n ur family at the show homie. Glad u like ur parts. Can't wait till u unveil that bikla homie it's gonna look chingon as well. Alright homie i'll be calln u by sat as well so we can plan out more stuff for ur bikla's.
> *


It was good to see you to homie,the forks are sick bro!!I'm starting to round up all the last parts right now.Hit me up LOC! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 15 2008, 10:37 AM~11869045
> *It was good to see you to homie,the forks are sick bro!!I'm starting to round up all the last parts right now.Hit me up LOC! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Simon carnal, i'll be calling u . Just got a krazy idea for ur sprocket wait till i tell u about it. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 15 2008, 10:10 AM~11869734
> *Simon carnal, i'll be calling u . Just got a krazy idea for ur sprocket wait till i tell u about it. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 15 2008, 09:35 AM~11869025
> *
> *


that looks like a blow up doll mouth!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 15 2008, 09:27 PM~11877278
> *that looks like a blow up doll mouth!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah fucker you would know :roflmao: j/k homie....


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 16 2008, 09:03 AM~11880215
> *Yeah fucker you would know :roflmao: j/k homie....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2008, 07:15 AM~11891108
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 16 2008, 09:03 AM~11880215
> *Yeah fucker you would know :roflmao: j/k homie....
> *


i just got done with the doll....when should i drop her off to you??? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11914549
> *i just got done with the doll....when should i drop her off to you???  :biggrin:
> *


Make sure its the one with the blow up musles.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 19 2008, 09:12 PM~11914549
> *i just got done with the doll....when should i drop her off to you???  :biggrin:
> *


When ever you're ready bro :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Oct 20 2008, 08:01 AM~11917033
> *Make sure its the one with the blow up musles.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we know how much you like muscles doggie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Oct 20 2008, 09:01 AM~11917033
> *Make sure its the one with the blow up musles.
> 
> 
> ...


damn nick, you really shouldnt put your personal collection out there like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 20 2008, 10:43 PM~11926220
> *damn nick, you really shouldnt put your personal collection out there like that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 20 2008, 10:43 PM~11926220
> *damn nick, you really shouldnt put your personal collection out there like that!!!   :biggrin:
> *


No bro... It looks like Alex's lover in another state. He like muscle guys. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Oct 21 2008, 08:24 AM~11928533
> *No bro... It looks like Alex's lover in another state. He like muscle guys. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Don't get jealous homie! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Oct 21 2008, 09:24 AM~11928533
> *No bro... It looks like Alex's lover in another state. He like muscle guys. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


aw shit...yet another reason for me to not take up weight lifting!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 21 2008, 02:49 PM~11932300
> *aw shit...yet another reason for me to not take up weight lifting!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Oct 20 2008, 09:43 PM~11926220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :werd:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 07:45 PM~11945966
> *:loco:  :werd:
> *


You know you like it.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Oct 22 2008, 10:41 PM~11948619
> *You know you like it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTMFT!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Oct 10 2008, 09:37 AM~11830541
> *Representing Neu Exposure!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I just got the mag the other day. Bikes look good. Congrats.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2008, 10:58 PM~11974468
> *I just got the mag the other day. Bikes look good. Congrats.      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats on the photo shoot, u blown up homie. Hey man i finished ur other set of pedals u wanted for ur other project so call me when u get a chance so we can talk about what else we're gonna make. U know i'm dying to make something for one of them Caddy's in ur club. Alright homie al rato. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 27 2008, 05:35 PM~11988683
> *Congrats on the photo shoot, u blown up homie. Hey man i finished ur other set of pedals u wanted for ur other project so call me when u get a chance so we can talk about what else we're gonna make. U know i'm dying to make something for one of them Caddy's in ur club. Alright homie al rato.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Johnny I put the forks together last night before I plate them & DAMNNNN HOMIE they look [email protected]#ing bad ass bro!!!!I'll give you a call later today homie,I need a few more parts made.  :thumbsup:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Oct 29 2008, 01:14 PM~12007601
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Supp Perro :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Neu Exposure TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Oct 29 2008, 01:14 PM~12007601
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 Look whos here!! Hi baby


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 30 2008, 11:34 AM~12016458
> *:0 Look whos here!! Hi baby
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you guys get a room :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 31 2008, 06:17 AM~12023823
> *Hey you guys get a room :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Oct 31 2008, 01:03 PM~12027298
> *lol  :biggrin:
> *


What up big dogg! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 31 2008, 11:22 PM~12031139
> *What up big dogg! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Nov 1 2008, 09:03 AM~12032557
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Supp Nicccaa!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

did karl do the murals on the exorsict trike too??


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 08:58 AM~12046213
> *did karl do the murals on the exorsict trike too??
> *


no, a friend from sile ink


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 08:57 AM~12046199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot the look from the glass at the bottom of the trike :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 3 2008, 08:59 PM~12052814
> *you forgot the look from the glass at the bottom of the trike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    damm i didnt see that,

you should lift the bike up (a still stand, lets say for example some bricks under each tire) and put a big peice of glass on the bottom and it will show more :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 12:57 PM~12046199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OG LOOKIN BIKES ARE THE BEST


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 08:06 PM~12052921
> *     damm i didnt see that,
> 
> you should lift the bike up (a still stand, lets say for example some bricks under each tire) and put a big peice of glass on the bottom and it will show more  :biggrin:
> *


we're planning a real nice lifted set up to show that.. didn't want to put it there and not have anyone see it u know  but thank for the idea... will use it untill we get are display together.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 3 2008, 09:52 PM~12053419
> *we're planning a real nice lifted set up to show that.. didn't want to put it there and not have anyone see it u know   but thank for the idea... will use it untill we get are display together.
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 3 2008, 09:59 PM~12052814
> *you forgot the look from the glass at the bottom of the trike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

badass bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 3 2008, 09:12 PM~12053677
> *badass bikes :thumbsup:
> *


  ttt


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 09:57 AM~12046199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Nov 5 2008, 03:51 PM~12072441
> *NICE PICS! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thnx :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Nov 5 2008, 06:31 PM~12074579
> *ttt
> *


Que onda Compa :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice pics, congrats on the win :thumbsup: Pics are nice. Is that a blue nose pitt? Pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Congrats Lena!!.....................


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Nov 10 2008, 09:56 AM~12112672
> *Congrats Lena!!.....................
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 10 2008, 09:26 PM~12120563
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Nov 11 2008, 03:01 PM~12127538
> *TTT
> *


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 11 2008, 01:56 PM~12126160
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Nov 12 2008, 09:45 AM~12134937
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


was uppers.......


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

what up familia  :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

Me and my girl went to check out the Dia de los Muertos show that day. She liked the nightmare bike...said it was pretty creepy.
Cool lil get together. I saw classic car show in the paper and figured it'd be lowriders. Too bad I ate before, cuz that food over there smelled and looked good in that big ass BBQ they has going. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Nov 12 2008, 10:26 PM~12142473
> *Me and my girl went to check out the Dia de los Muertos show that day. She liked the nightmare bike...said it was pretty creepy.
> Cool lil get together. I saw classic car show in the paper and figured it'd be lowriders. Too bad I ate before, cuz that food over there smelled and looked good in that big ass BBQ they has going.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 13 2008, 04:23 PM~12148630
> *Thanx homie :thumbsup:
> *


Is that your bike?...I figured some ppl from LIL were there.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Whats up neu exposure :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 14 2008, 10:56 PM~12162865
> *Whats up neu exposure :wave:
> *


pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Haha thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Nov 13 2008, 09:59 PM~12153032
> *Is that your bike?...I figured some ppl from LIL were there.
> *


The money bike & multi color bike are my kid's bikes homie!These lil guys are only 4 years old bro(they're twins),but they're representing hard!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 15 2008, 03:25 AM~12163639
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT.......


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Nov 17 2008, 03:00 PM~12182934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Big O


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 16 2008, 11:49 PM~12177094
> *:biggrin:
> *


Q onda...........


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 15 2008, 03:16 AM~12163453
> *The money bike & multi color bike are my kid's bikes homie!These lil guys are only 4 years old bro(they're twins),but they're representing hard!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 17 2008, 10:07 PM~12187526
> *Supp Compa
> 
> What up Big O
> *


what up dino.....


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 18 2008, 01:28 PM~12192610
> *what up dino.....
> *


Chillin Big dogg


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 19 2008, 07:05 PM~12205707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 20 2008, 02:12 PM~12212620
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT............


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Nov 20 2008, 07:42 PM~12215772
> *TTT............
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 19 2008, 09:05 PM~12205707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt.....


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 22 2008, 03:36 AM~12228258
> *ttt.....
> *


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond Gurl (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRINCAS YOU_@Nov 23 2008, 10:42 AM~12234876
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRINCAS YOU+Nov 23 2008, 08:42 AM~12234876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt 
:420:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 25 2008, 12:42 PM~12255024
> *ttt
> :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning FAMBAM :biggrin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO NEU EXPOSURE FROM TRAFFIC FAMILY B.C.


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 27 2008, 09:20 AM~12274431
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO NEU EXPOSURE FROM TRAFFIC FAMILY B.C.
> *


SAME TO U GUYS.


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:wave: any new pics?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 30 2008, 11:53 AM~12294685
> *:wave: any new pics?
> *


Coming soon homie :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Dec 1 2008, 03:56 PM~12304906
> *ttt
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 1 2008, 06:55 PM~12306704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 1 2008, 08:55 PM~12306704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 3 2008, 02:52 AM~12321480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 3 2008, 12:52 AM~12321480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the pix homie!  Man Vegas was hell of cold!! :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 3 2008, 05:38 PM~12326935
> *Thanx for the pix homie!  Man Vegas was hell of cold!! :0
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Did one of the girls draw this :biggrin: ?




> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 1 2008, 08:59 PM~12306751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Dec 3 2008, 10:30 PM~12331208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 05:25 PM~12348274
> *T T T
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 12:14 PM~12369073
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 11:48 AM~12390117
> *T T T
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP Neu Exposure Bike Club


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 3 2008, 04:38 PM~12326935
> *Thanx for the pix homie!  Man Vegas was hell of cold!! :0
> *


and windy. my bike fell like 5 times.


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

was up NEU EXPOSURE :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Dec 10 2008, 07:18 PM~12394613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up LOC


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Nov 15 2008, 01:16 AM~12163453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT for my boys!


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT 4 NEU EXPOSURE! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1+Dec 12 2008, 07:30 PM~12416572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 15 2008, 07:52 AM~12433469
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT for Neu Exposure bike club. Love you guys!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Dec 16 2008, 10:08 AM~12445225
> *TTT for Neu Exposure bike club. Love you guys!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2008, 06:07 PM~12459509
> *:wave:
> *


Supp LOC


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 18 2008, 05:48 AM~12464051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx bro, you do the same :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 18 2008, 02:19 PM~12467633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Homie you do the same :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 20 2008, 03:00 PM~12484413
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 21 2008, 04:14 PM~12491760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 21 2008, 06:14 PM~12491760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 23 2008, 09:38 PM~12513205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Dec 28 2008, 03:58 AM~12542646
> *TTT......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUPP DOGGIE


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*HAPPY NEU YEAR TO THE LITTLE GUYS & GALS TOO!* :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 1 2009, 10:37 PM~12581973
> *HAPPY NEU YEAR TO THE LITTLE GUYS & GALS TOO! :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

'sup homies!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 4 2009, 03:56 PM~12603773
> * 'sup homies!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 6 2009, 09:07 AM~12620829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


havent seen this one yet :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 6 2009, 08:07 AM~12620829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 6 2009, 10:07 AM~12620829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 7 2009, 02:47 PM~12628196
> *NICE
> *


x2


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Thankx..... its my son's bike  




> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 6 2009, 10:47 PM~12628196
> *NICE
> *


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 6 2009, 11:35 PM~12628904
> *x2
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT!! Hey Bike club VP (Angel)! Think of new things that we can improve on for 2009.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jan 8 2009, 09:56 AM~12642678
> *TTT!! Hey Bike club VP (Angel)! Think of new things that we can improve on for 2009.
> *


TTT FOR OUR BIKE CLUB VP (ANGEL) & NEW IDEAS FOR THE BIKE CLUB IN 2009 :0 :worship:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 6 2009, 08:07 AM~12620829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

He said yes...............he will let us know at the meeting.  



> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jan 8 2009, 11:56 AM~12642678
> *TTT!! Hey Bike club VP (Angel)! Think of new things that we can improve on for 2009.
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 9 2009, 07:45 AM~12651683
> *He said yes...............he will let us know at the meeting.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTMFT!!! FOR THE KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 9 2009, 07:45 AM~12651683
> *He said yes...............he will let us know at the meeting.
> *


He did a great job today Bro!!All his ideas were great... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 11 2009, 09:30 PM~12676054
> *He did a great job today Bro!!All his ideas were great... :thumbsup:
> *


yes they were.....and you can tell him the display is on the way.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

He tried :biggrin: ... and he was nervouse to!......dam compa. He grew up so fast!. What happened?! time gose by fast  



> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 11 2009, 11:30 PM~12676054
> *He did a great job today Bro!!All his ideas were great... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes, will do. He just wants to everyone to shine and be the best! We will try and thankx for listening  



> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 12 2009, 07:37 PM~12683485
> *yes they were.....and you can tell him the display is on the way.
> *


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 12 2009, 10:18 PM~12687247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT  :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 12 2009, 09:18 PM~12687247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and thats whats up!! looking good guys :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 12 2009, 11:18 PM~12687247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 12 2009, 08:52 PM~12686865
> *He tried :biggrin: ... and he was nervouse to!......dam compa. He grew up so fast!. What happened?! time gose by fast
> *


I hear you Bro,it seems like last week I was still pushing a stroller & carrying a diaper bag  But it's all good que no :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Jan 12 2009, 09:18 PM~12687247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Me too, but you know how that gose! :angry: ............................



> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 14 2009, 09:44 PM~12707481
> *Bad ass pic Compa,I wish I had a copy of the magazine :uh:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*AZTECA DE ORO (2)DOS'S 1ST TRY OUT BUILD TOMORROW,IF THE CAMERA IS WORKING GOOD I'LL TAKE SOME FLIX....* :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 16 2009, 08:50 AM~12722502
> *Me too, but you know how that gose!  :angry: ............................
> *


X2 :angry: :angry:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 17 2009, 01:23 AM~12730430
> *AZTECA DE ORO (2)DOS'S 1ST TRY OUT BUILD TOMORROW,IF THE CAMERA IS WORKING GOOD I'LL TAKE SOME FLIX.... :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 17 2009, 03:10 PM~12734475
> *
> *


Still working out the bugs :0 :uh: ,But it's looking good


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 16 2009, 11:23 PM~12730430
> *AZTECA DE ORO (2)DOS'S 1ST TRY OUT BUILD TOMORROW,IF THE CAMERA IS WORKING GOOD I'LL TAKE SOME FLIX.... :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Jan 20 2009, 11:37 AM~12761050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

looking good little homies..... :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for the little guys & gals :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 16 2009, 11:23 PM~12730430
> *AZTECA DE ORO (2)DOS'S 1ST TRY OUT BUILD TOMORROW,IF THE CAMERA IS WORKING GOOD I'LL TAKE SOME FLIX.... :0  :0  :0
> *


pics?


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 27 2009, 09:49 PM~12833131
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Jan 31 2009, 03:42 AM~12865491
> *TTT...  :biggrin:
> *


SUPP O


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like that one alot.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Feb 4 2009, 06:02 PM~12908310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx homie,it's one of my kid's bike.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 4 2009, 08:02 PM~12908310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 6 2009, 12:32 AM~12923126
> *
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 4 2009, 06:02 PM~12908310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass!!! love that old skool look


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT.... :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 4 2009, 09:02 PM~12908310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE BEST OG LOWRIDER I'VE SEEN


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Feb 6 2009, 08:13 PM~12931062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanx homies* :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Feb 9 2009, 01:34 PM~12952506
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 04:52 PM~12943815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 08:57 PM~12998799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Any more pix of the green pink n yello bike?? :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

here you go it isn't done yet i think the homie is going to redo it.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

one of my favorite paint jobs out there


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 14 2009, 07:28 PM~13005352
> *one of my favorite paint jobs out there
> *


What up homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 14 2009, 09:51 PM~13005869
> *What up homie :biggrin:
> *


nothing much just chillen with family n u??


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Feb 14 2009, 08:00 PM~13004788
> *here you go it isn't done yet i think the homie is going to redo it.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 16 2009, 12:27 PM~13017976
> *nothing much just chillen with family n u??
> *


Same old,you know.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

HAPPY 5TH BIRTHDAY TO MY TWIN BOYS A.K.A FINE AS WINE & $TRAIGHT TO THE BANK!!


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 17 2009, 11:38 AM~13029157
> *HAPPY 5TH BIRTHDAY TO MY TWIN BOYS A.K.A FINE AS WINE & $TRAIGHT TO THE BANK!!
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY WE MISSED IT GUYS  .....WE'LL GIVE YOUR GIFT WHEN WE SEE YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT for my boys. There ready for Arizona. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 2 2009, 04:11 PM~13156464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 07:21 PM~13158392
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

good job guys you look good!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 08:09 AM~13164066
> *good job guys you look good!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 14 2009, 01:56 AM~13277425
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 14 2009, 02:58 AM~13277853
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Supp D,almost ready! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 15 2009, 02:32 AM~13284261
> *Supp D,almost ready! :0  :biggrin:
> *


chillin hanging out


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 20 2009, 05:29 PM~13340802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 21 2009, 08:11 PM~13349785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 21 2009, 09:11 PM~13349785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz bike


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

this ones for you lil big man!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvDAssDJ958


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t :angry:


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 24 2009, 07:15 PM~13378914
> *this ones for you lil big man!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvDAssDJ958
> *


thank you :wave: :wave: :wave: Kongers :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Mar 19 2009, 09:27 PM~13333576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Art loves that shit Lisa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 4 2009, 12:49 AM~13480444
> *Supp homie
> 
> Thanx bro..
> ...


nm just hanging out


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:cheesy: t t t


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 4 2009, 04:30 AM~13481512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supp LOC


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 5 2009, 06:46 PM~13491524
> *Cool  :biggrin:
> 
> Supp L,wheres O at? :biggrin:
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT. FOR MY BOYS!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Apr 6 2009, 07:18 AM~13495058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Apr 6 2009, 09:30 AM~13496413
> *TTT. FOR MY BOYS!!!!
> *


t t t!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 5 2009, 07:46 PM~13491524
> *
> Supp LOC
> *


chillen getting ready for saturday


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 11 2009, 08:55 PM~13550518
> *chillen getting ready for saturday
> *


Cool,see you guys there


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 13 2009, 09:04 AM~13560306
> *Cool,see you guys there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

great


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2009, 09:49 PM~13580577
> *great
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Bump


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

i love my club....... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar+Apr 19 2009, 02:39 AM~13619904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Supp D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 19 2009, 06:36 PM~13623578
> *Me too :biggrin:
> Supp D
> *


nm just chillin


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 19 2009, 04:36 PM~13623998
> *nm just chillin
> *


Cool,ima holla at you soon. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's a pic of Willie's trike at the Phoenix show :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 19 2009, 10:19 PM~13625686
> *Cool,ima holla at you soon. :biggrin:
> *


we always here lol  :biggrin: 


all the clubs bikes looks nice


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Apr 19 2009, 02:39 AM~13619904
> *i love my club....... :biggrin:
> *



x3 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave: ..... TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Apr 21 2009, 07:35 AM~13641171
> *:wave: ..... TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 19 2009, 07:21 PM~13625710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 19 2009, 09:23 PM~13625737
> *Here's a pic of Willie's trike at the Phoenix show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neu exposure socal_@Apr 22 2009, 09:03 PM~13662731
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 22 2009, 10:57 PM~13663716
> *NICE
> *


Thanx bro, it's my lil homies trike :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Apr 23 2009, 08:48 PM~13673423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Supp Familia* :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Apr 27 2009, 06:26 PM~13708747
> *t t t
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Sneek peek


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 30 2009, 12:23 AM~13738227
> *Sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 30 2009, 02:14 PM~13745701
> *nice bro
> *


Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 1 2009, 07:39 AM~13753512
> *Thanx  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@May 3 2009, 01:05 AM~13769344
> *ttt
> *


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 29 2009, 09:23 PM~13738227
> *Sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKING GOOD, LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO+May 5 2009, 03:06 AM~13788664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the support FAMBAM! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 15 2009, 10:14 PM~13902773
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@May 16 2009, 01:26 AM~13903441
> *:biggrin:
> *


Supp doggie :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for the lil guys & gals :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 23 2009, 05:37 PM~13980569
> *t t t
> *


hi baby love long time............. :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omar_@May 24 2009, 06:00 AM~13983060
> *hi baby  love long time............. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 24 2009, 08:42 PM~13987451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so sik!!! I LOVE IT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 3 2009, 06:13 PM~14087630
> *T T T  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT AT SAN BERNADINO :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

PICS AT THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW
CONGRATS TO LENA. 3RD BEST OF SHOW, BEST MURAL, AND 1ST IN FULL TRIKE. LENA COMPETING WITH THE BIG BOYS. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND LIL ALEX FIRST APPEARANCE WITH HIS BIKE AND THE TWINS UPDATED DISPLAY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

IT WAS NICE TO FINALLY SEE LIL ALEX'S BIKE AND BOY WAS IT WORTH THE WAIT... :worship: :worship:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2009, 01:13 PM~14127941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks badddd  

always loved how these colors look together with a touch of gold


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Jun 8 2009, 04:58 PM~14131004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Basher


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

I really wanna see that bike in person, wats the next show u guys are going too??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 9 2009, 10:02 AM~14138791
> *I really wanna see that bike in person, wats the next show u guys are going too??
> *


Let me check when I get home & I'll hit you up :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTMFT FOR NEU EXPOSURE BIKE CLUB !!! QUALITY OVER QUANTITY BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jun 9 2009, 05:59 PM~14143815
> *TTMFT FOR NEU EXPOSURE BIKE CLUB  !!! QUALITY OVER QUANTITY BABY!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Jun 13 2009, 01:30 AM~14177909
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: bad ass bikes..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence+Jun 15 2009, 12:00 AM~14192469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 30 2009, 08:08 AM~14339544
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 2 2009, 01:27 PM~14364574
> *wuz up bro
> *


Not much bro,where you been at?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 8 2009, 09:50 AM~14412158
> * ttt
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 21 2009, 07:38 AM~14536518
> *T T T
> *


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jul 21 2009, 03:27 PM~14541749
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 22 2009, 07:16 PM~14555196
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Finally some new pics :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

i'll post more later :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 30 2009, 07:16 AM~14625747
> *i'll post more later :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Jul 27 2009, 09:37 PM~14601045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Aug 4 2009, 09:42 AM~14671186
> *
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 09:37 PM~14601045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Past Neu Exposure trikes


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 9 2009, 06:05 PM~14719838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Aug 14 2009, 01:31 PM~14771188
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: hey sexy


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 11:37 PM~14601045
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 11:41 PM~14601105
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHO DOES YOUR MURRALS??? THERE CLEAN


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 12:44 PM~14794118
> *WHO DOES YOUR MURRALS??? THERE CLEAN
> *


Thanx,the guy who did the mural on this one is named Karl from Reseda. And the mural on the Aztec one was done by Abel Rocha.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 19 2009, 03:44 PM~14820120
> * TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT
GOOD TIMES PASSING THRU :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 22 2009, 09:09 AM~14847497
> *TTT
> GOOD TIMES PASSING THRU  :wave:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT for the lil guys & gals.* :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 25 2009, 08:46 PM~14882416
> *TTT for the lil guys & gals. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Congrads to Lil Alex,Abel & Art for their win last week @ the Majestics show 8/23/09...... :biggrin: 



And Congrads to Lil Alex & Willie for their win today @ the LoLows show 8/29/09......* :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

great job guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 30 2009, 08:13 AM~14925855
> *great job guys!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 29 2009, 05:40 PM~14922187
> *TTMFT!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

OH AND DON'T FORGET!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice pix Lisa :0 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 1 2009, 10:39 AM~14948016
> *Nice pix Lisa :0  :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 2 2009, 06:38 PM~14964395
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 31 2009, 08:18 PM~14943022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this pic,the lil homie Willie from Neu Exposure bike club & the lil homie Art from Majestics Ventura county bike club taking a stroll!!! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 8 2009, 10:25 PM~15023169
> *I love this pic,the lil homie Willie from Neu Exposure bike club & the lil homie Art from Majestics Ventura county bike club taking a stroll!!! :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 9 2009, 08:10 PM~15033789
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 31 2009, 09:18 PM~14943022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice trike dogg like the box a lot  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 31 2009, 10:19 PM~14943042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss+Sep 13 2009, 01:27 AM~15064975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 19 2009, 03:26 AM~15124999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO YOUR CLUB GOT SOME REAL DAMMMMM NICE BIKE & THAT TRIKE IS ONE HELL OF A GREAT SICK JOB  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 18 2009, 11:31 PM~15125017
> *YO YOUR CLUB GOT SOME REAL DAMMMMM NICE BIKE & THAT TRIKE IS ONE HELL OF A GREAT SICK JOB    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro,your bike is real sick too homie much props :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ONE LOVE


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 23 2009, 11:39 PM~15171450
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 24 2009, 04:24 PM~15175473
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 24 2009, 07:26 PM~15177382
> *t t t
> *


HELL YEA TTT HOMIE !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 24 2009, 07:26 PM~15177382
> *t t t
> *


HELL YEA TTT HOMIE !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 18 2009, 11:26 PM~15124999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Sep 24 2009, 05:05 PM~15178168
> *Really nice bikes.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx LOC


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

THE EXORCIST TRIKE AND AZTECA DE ORO DOS ARE READY FOR VEGAS! BOTH GOT INDOORS. THE YOUNGSTERS WITH THE BEST OF THE BEST INSIDE. MY BLAZER GOT OUTDOORS. I'M SO HAPPY FOR THEM!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 29 2009, 10:15 AM~15218452
> *THE EXORCIST TRIKE AND AZTECA DE ORO DOS ARE READY FOR VEGAS! BOTH GOT INDOORS. THE YOUNGSTERS WITH THE BEST OF THE BEST INSIDE. MY BLAZER GOT OUTDOORS. I'M SO HAPPY FOR THEM!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> THE EXORCIST TRIKE AND AZTECA DE ORO DOS ARE READY FOR VEGAS! BOTH GOT INDOORS. THE YOUNGSTERS WITH THE BEST OF THE BEST INSIDE. MY BLAZER GOT OUTDOORS. I'M SO HAPPY FOR THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> > THE EXORCIST TRIKE AND AZTECA DE ORO DOS ARE READY FOR VEGAS! BOTH GOT INDOORS. THE YOUNGSTERS WITH THE BEST OF THE BEST INSIDE. MY BLAZER GOT OUTDOORS. I'M SO HAPPY FOR THEM!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 6 2009, 04:47 PM~15286116
> *t t t
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 14 2009, 03:33 PM~15357534
> *t t t
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT for Neu Exposure Bike Club @ Vegas 2009!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTMFT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2009, 09:41 PM~15362469
> *TTT for Neu Exposure Bike Club @ Vegas 2009!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 29 2009, 01:15 PM~15218452
> *THE EXORCIST TRIKE AND AZTECA DE ORO DOS ARE READY FOR VEGAS! BOTH GOT INDOORS. THE YOUNGSTERS WITH THE BEST OF THE BEST INSIDE. MY BLAZER GOT OUTDOORS. I'M SO HAPPY FOR THEM!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 23 2009, 10:50 AM~15445946
> *looking good bro
> *


What up D :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Neu Exposure TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN
HAVE A GOOD ONE AND SAFE ONE!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 30 2009, 10:53 AM~15515006
> *HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN
> HAVE A GOOD ONE AND SAFE ONE!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy Halloween!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Fine as Wine & Straight to the Bank on stage @ the Cholo Comedy Slam tomorrow night 11/5/09 @ the Million Dollar Theater in LA......


































And Azteca De Oro Dos next to the RED carpet to meet the Celeberties!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 06:18 PM~15564699
> *Fine as Wine & Straight to the Bank on stage @ the Cholo Comedy Slam tomorrow night 11/5/09 @ the Million Dollar Theater in LA......
> 
> 
> ...



THIS SHOULD BE A FUN NIGHT THANKS TO THE BIKE CLUB!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 5 2009, 08:25 AM~15569728
> *THIS SHOULD BE A FUN NIGHT THANKS TO THE BIKE CLUB!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: NICE <span style=\'colorurple\'>PICS GUYS !!!!! </span> :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 6 2009, 01:03 PM~15584186
> *:wave: NICE <span style=\'colorurple\'>PICS GUYS !!!!! </span> :biggrin:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 06:18 PM~15564699
> *Fine as Wine & Straight to the Bank on stage @ the Cholo Comedy Slam tomorrow night 11/5/09 @ the Million Dollar Theater in LA......
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuA7G9Lwf7k

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH!!! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE QUEEN OF MY HEART LINA!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 14 2009, 10:59 PM~15668769
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Nov 18 2009, 10:32 AM~15703295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 07:18 PM~15564699
> *Fine as Wine & Straight to the Bank on stage @ the Cholo Comedy Slam tomorrow night 11/5/09 @ the Million Dollar Theater in LA......
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS RIDES!!! :cheesy:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2009, 08:53 PM~15721819
> *CLEAN ASS RIDES!!! :cheesy:
> *



THX!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2009, 08:53 PM~15721819
> *CLEAN ASS RIDES!!! :cheesy:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GT PASSING THRU


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 08:36 AM~15777026
> *GT PASSING THRU
> *


What up LOC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 11:29 PM~15786325
> *HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: You too


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKS GIVING LIL ONES* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 10 2009, 11:21 AM~15937603
> *
> *


Supp LOC


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 10 2009, 01:20 PM~15938667
> *Supp LOC
> *


chillen finally go a day off lol


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 10 2009, 01:29 PM~15938770
> *chillen finally go a day off lol
> *


That's cool dogg :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 13 2009, 03:43 PM~15969768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 16 2009, 03:11 PM~16001121
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 24 2009, 02:00 PM~16080463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2009, 06:07 PM~16096533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 30 2009, 01:28 PM~16132886
> *
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 31 2009, 10:00 AM~16144883
> *HAPPY  NEW  YEAR  GUYS  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Thanx LOC,you too :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 15 2010, 08:53 AM~16299936
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 23 2010, 10:15 AM~16385437
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> WASUP  GUYS !!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Supp LOC :biggrin:


----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT FOR MY COMPA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 PM~16485100
> *TTT FOR MY COMPA
> *


Gracias Compa :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*HAPPY 6TH BIRTHDAY TO MY TWIN BOYS ABEL (FINE AS WINE) & ARTHUR ( TO THE BANK)* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*BUMP* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 19 2010, 09:47 AM~16661452
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 2 2010, 01:49 PM~16773609
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


Supp Noah


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 9 2010, 08:44 AM~16838009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Mar 22 2010, 10:45 PM~16970412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 4 2010, 07:33 PM~17096635
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 21 2010, 09:49 AM~17258925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 25 2010, 08:47 AM~17295022
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
A BIG HI FROM ALL THE GUYS 
FROM 514-LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB !!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 08:52 AM~17329656
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> A  BIG  HI  FROM  ALL  THE  GUYS
> FROM    514-LUXURIOUS  BIKE  CLUB  !!!!!      :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 08:52 AM~17329656
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> A  BIG  HI  FROM  ALL  THE  GUYS
> FROM    514-LUXURIOUS  BIKE  CLUB  !!!!!      :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 3 2010, 09:20 AM~17373240
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 10 2010, 05:10 AM~17441202
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@May 28 2010, 10:48 PM~17638414
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@May 28 2010, 10:48 PM~17638414
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*HELLO THERE SEE YOU GUYS AT SAN BERDO...*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 12:35 PM~17686611
> *HELLO THERE SEE YOU GUYS AT SAN BERDO...
> *


Hey whats up Wendy...We went to Santa Barabra :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2010, 10:39 PM~17734288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U GUYS WERE LOOKING GOOD ON SUNDAY!!


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 8 2010, 09:46 PM~17734350
> *U GUYS WERE LOOKING GOOD ON SUNDAY!!
> *


Thanx homie,u guys were looking sharp too :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 9 2010, 11:14 AM~17737984
> *Thanx homie,u guys were looking sharp too :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS!!.....NOT TOO MANY RIDES BUT WE ALL PLACED! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 9 2010, 01:32 PM~17739695
> *GRACIAS!!.....NOT TOO MANY RIDES BUT WE ALL PLACED! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 28 2010, 11:45 AM~17907492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 28 2010, 12:45 PM~17907492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DOES ALL UR MURALS?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 2 2010, 09:54 AM~17945160
> *WHO DOES ALL UR MURALS?
> *


Different peeps Bro, Abel Rocha did the Aztec bike,Rubio's customs did the excorcist trike & Karl did the green $$ bike...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Jul 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17979343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 13 2010, 01:37 PM~18037128
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 13 2010, 01:14 PM~18036882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this pic of my kids!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Aug 9 2010, 02:33 PM~18267163
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Aug 15 2010, 10:02 PM~18319065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: 


WASUP !!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 16 2010, 08:09 AM~18321009
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> WASUP  !!!!
> *


Supp LOC :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

Whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop.Im just letting everyone know about our cheap prices for lowrider bike parts and lowrider bikes.We got whatever you need,just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77+Aug 26 2010, 06:28 PM~18415927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 28 2010, 10:47 PM~18689552
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 16 2010, 01:17 PM~18828080
> *Bump :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

in case you guys haven't heard... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 17 2010, 10:28 PM~19098745
> *in case you guys haven't heard... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 24 2010, 02:07 PM~19154392
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

'sup alex!! my seat is ready for you man..ill bring it by friday so you can get down!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 2 2010, 12:14 AM~19217216
> *'sup alex!! my seat is ready for you man..ill bring it by friday so you can get down!
> *


I'm ready homie


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 8 2010, 02:42 PM~19274244
> *I'm ready homie
> *


damn, now im tryin to decide if i wanna paint the bike the same colors or change up...either way i hafta decide before gettin the seat done... :happysad:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 8 2010, 05:49 PM~19277008
> *damn, now im tryin to decide if i wanna paint the bike the same colors or change up...either way i hafta decide before gettin the seat done...  :happysad:
> *


Cool,let me know when you're ready homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 16 2010, 11:41 PM~19349841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

More pics please :happysad:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 14 2011, 03:23 PM~19598424
> *More pics please :happysad:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro just dropping by to say hi :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 6 2011, 01:07 AM~19799548
> *hey bro just dropping by to say hi  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP D


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

LOOKING FOR A BIKE SHOP/STORE IN THE VENTURA, SF VALLEY, LA AREA. I'M BUILDING A BIKE AND NEED LOTS OF PARTS. CUSTOM WHEELS, HANDLE BARS, PEDELS ECT. GRACIAS..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t ..........


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Mar 29 2011, 06:08 PM~20213304
> *LOOKING FOR A BIKE SHOP/STORE IN THE VENTURA, SF VALLEY, LA AREA.  I'M BUILDING A BIKE AND NEED LOTS OF PARTS.  CUSTOM WHEELS, HANDLE BARS, PEDELS ECT.  GRACIAS..
> *


Try pedlars west in San Fernando homie


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> :wave: :wave:



Thanx for the bump homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR N.E. BIKE CLUB*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *TTT FOR N.E. BIKE CLUB*


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> :thumbsup:


Supp homie:wave:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

Vegas??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

chamuco61 said:


> Vegas??


Next year homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

OGDinoe1 said:


> Next year homie


 Same here! Gonna bring the carn-evil back to sin city next year...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

chamuco61 said:


> Same here! Gonna bring the carn-evil back to sin city next year...


:thumbsup:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

[ TTT NEU EXPOSURE BC SOUTH SIDE BLUES COMING OUT SOOOON. QUOTE=OGDinoe1;14669153]TTT:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

NEU EXPOSURE BC TTT.........


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

caspers84 said:


> NEU EXPOSURE BC TTT.........


:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

(((TTT 4 South Side Blues it looked real good this weekend.)))


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *TTT!!!:thumbsup:*


TTT SOUTH SIDE BLUES!


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

caspers84 said:


> Ttt


*SUPP MY BROTHA!!*


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *SUPP MY BROTHA!!*


What's up doggy dog!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

caspers84 said:


> What's up doggy dog!


*Chillin like a villan homie!!*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's few pics from Sunday's show!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

OGDinoe1 said:


> Here's few pics from Sunday's show!


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES!


Gracias Loco:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT**!!!*uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*BUMP!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

* T T T! TIME TO GET SERIOUS ABOUT MY KIDS TRIKES AGAIN...... *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!*:thumbsup:


----------

